# Summertime Bass. Make Them Bite!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We all love summer, but it can be one of the most frustrating times of year for us bass fishermen, especially in the South.
Bass will often feed at night, and a full bellied bass is far less likely to hit your bait than a hungry one. So what can we do to get these fish to bite?
Here's some tips that work for me quite a bit during the hot times.
First, remember that bass are not going to move far from cover, and in the heat of the day this cover is going to be 10-20 feet, maybe even more.
Have in your head some locations like deep humps, downed trees, or deep, stumpy points.
Then, remember bass have to eat, but they will feed for shorter periods of time in summer, because the high water temps will cause the fish to use energy much faster.
With this in mind, fish, let's say, a deep hump. No bites there, move on to your next spot. Then the next, but, if you still haven't caught a fish, recall what I said about shorter feeding times. Go back to the locations you began, and fish it again. Chances are good the fish were there when you hit them the first time, but now, they have turned on, and you can catch them.
Try brighter colors. I have seen days when I caught several good fish in high summer on Carolina rigged bubblegum trick worms, in fact, three years I got a nine three on a Texas rigged bubblegum Ole Monster worm in the middle of August.
Try grass beds adjacent to deep water with a floating worm or swim jig worked close to the grass line. Often, bass will cruise to the shade the grass offers and ambush prey.
Also, this is going to sound crazy, but it works. Let's say you find some deep fish suspended over cover, but they show no interest in biting.
Position your boat over the fish, then make all the noise you can! Leave for a time (around 30 minutes) then come back and try them again.
Jay Yelas worked this trick to his advantage at High Rock, catching four nice keepers over deep cover in the Abbott's Creek arm of the lake.
Work downed trees in deep water very slow. Beat the bark off of it if possible, and you may be rewarded with a trophy sized fish.
Cranks and Carolina rigs are my favorite baits for beating these areas, just be sure to smack the cover with your baits, the deflection may trigger a bite.
Try these tricks next time summer has the bass bite slow on your lake, you may get rewarded!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Summer time bass is good on Hoover dam in central Ohio. I also like Carolina rigging or dragging a tube or jig on points will mix in a crankbait to. I never give up on the shallow bite though anf have done well with10 inch worms around lay downs in coves that have deep water top water can be good during the morning Always keep an eye on the birds diving on shad find the bait and you will usually find the fish water temp now in low. 80s


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Friend of mine caught two eight pounders today on Randleman. Ultravibe speedcraw on a stumpy hump, 15 feet of water.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Tomorrow I am going to my home lake (where the monsters roam, lol) and put my tricks to practical use. It's been awfully hot here for 2 weeks, mid to upper 90's. Was 98 today, but tomorrow is supposed to be a lot better, only 96!! Yay! Got six bottles of water on ice already, but I betcha we will be back in the ac by noon..lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck man 96 is way too hot for me. I have been pretty busy lately and have only been going for an hour or two just before dark but the pop r bite has been very good.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Believe it or not, we got 12 bass today. Most up close on floating bubblegum trick worms, in three feet of water or less. I told my son we were gonna try it because there's always some fish in the grass and it paid off. We did get three on shaky heads in deeper water, but the floating worm shallow bite was the ticket.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Believe it or not, we got 12 bass today. Most up close on floating bubblegum trick worms, in three feet of water or less. I told my son we were gonna try it because there's always some fish in the grass and it paid off. We did get three on shaky heads in deeper water, but the floating worm shallow bite was the ticket.
> View attachment 215498
> View attachment 215500
> View attachment 215501
> ...


Great work!! I went out yesterday and landed 9. My partner in the boat got 1. I couldn't get a deep bite going for anything. I ended up catching all of mine in 3 feet of water or less.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They'll still feed shallow especially if there is vegetation present. That lake has canary grass and primrose nearly all around it. The bass retreat back into it and blast anything that comes by. Creek mouths are good too, current usually drops water temps and brings up the oxygen level.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The old pink worm trick. Nicely done. I used to have some rebel ribbed floating worms in pink that worked well some days but haven't had them in years.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> The old pink worm trick. Nicely done. I used to have some rebel ribbed floating worms in pink that worked well some days but haven't had them in years.


Thanks. Didn't know Rebel made them. I sometimes will use Danny Joe's floating worms when I can find them.
A bit more buoyant than the Zoom trick worm, but not as durable. He's a local boy, and his floating worms started the craze..lol
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...ing_worm/RK=0/RS=ebo64_AA7s08TDsSrBOpLMEtV6o-


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Zoom Trick Worms are one of my go to plastics. "Bubblegum" is a good color not only for LMB but for smallies too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That building and walkway in the background of picture #2 looks familiar.
Now I know your secret lake.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yes, you certainly do..lol When you coming back down?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

So far guys with the heat it seems like I can only land a bass on a crank or jerk bait anyone else doing any good?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We caught a few on shaky heads. One thing that will work is to burn a crank through points and humps. You may find them eating during the brief periods they must feed heavy.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going Sunday for a while. I will be hitting some of my favorite spots in the Lake Erie watershed.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Was gonna head to Lake Erie with the kayak but ended up having to work all weekend


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good luck Layne. Sorry you had to work FWE. I plan on braving the heat again..lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks NC, same to you. I have not had a chance to really fish much with my crazy schedule but i am going to hit it tomorrow and just set my goals low and have a fun relaxing day. With a little luck I will be in need of some thumb band aids lol


----------

